# QBA in Connaught Place Dec 13!



## ashandersonTV (Dec 12, 2012)

A new documentary series is shooting tomorrow (Thursday, Dec. 13) at QBA Bar in Connaught Place and needs expats from the UK, USA, Canada, Australia, NZ, etc., to come by and share their stories about DRIVING IN DELHI. The series is about the most difficult places in the world in which to drive. If our host chats with you, we'll buy you and your posse some pints! We will be there from about 5:00 PM until about 8:00 PM. Bring your friends! The show is fun and funny. If YOU'RE fun and funny, it's a match!


----------

